# humidity levels in tent



## bacchus (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello all,
I'm into my fourth week of flower and am struggling to keep the night time humidity in my tent in the ideal range. Daytime under the light and the fans going, the humidity is in the 46%-50% range, 75 -80 degrees F, but at night, even with a small dehumidifier running it is around 65% and 64-69 degrees. I don't yet see any evidence of bud rot or mold,  but am getting nervous that mold could form at any time. Maybe I am just anxious because this is my first grow and would hate to throw out a harvest after all this time. Is the night humidity range putting me at risk for mold problems or am I worrying for naught? 
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

I like mine to be 50% or less in flower.
I use a continuous auto set dehumidifier (set to 50% and it comes on and off automatically ) Its an expense but not too bad and well worth not loosing a crop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Frigidaire FAD301NWD Portable Dehumidifier - White [Y034K17MC88] - $99.50 : raesize.com
					

raesize.com Frigidaire FAD301NWD Portable Dehumidifier - White [Y034K17MC88] - The Frigidaire 30-pint dehumidifier protects your home from mold and mildew caused by excess moisture. It also helps eliminate bacteria in the air that can make breathing difficult. Frigidaires 30 pints-per-day...



					www.raesize.com
				



I have this one I like it and only $99


----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

bacchus said:


> Thanks for the info


Some strains will react differently to high humidity
Some will so no sign of mold at 70% while other will rot at 60%
Good genetics come into play, some seeds are more prone to mold just avoid them.


----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

I guess I will find out soon if mine are prone to mildew


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

Keep them pruned and have your fans on high.  Roster is right good genetics are important.  How long is the humidity over 60%?   I get real nervous if it is any length of time....


----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

I don’t have any way to be sure but when the lights go out the rh is high 40,s when I check in the morning it’s low 6o,s


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

bacchus said:


> I don’t have any way to be sure but when the lights go out the rh is high 40,s when I check in the morning it’s low 6o,s


1st off get a good humidity meter and make sure it can be calibrated
There is a way to do it with salt and plastic baggie


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

bacchus said:


> I don’t have any way to be sure but when the lights go out the rh is high 40,s when I check in the morning it’s low 6o,s


You are running pretty close to what I Am running. Pruned and fans.


----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah I have a cheap Vivosun one that came with the inline fan. Any recommendations


----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

I have the inline fan running 24/7 I have 3 other small fans that only run during lights on. I have tried running the smaller fans at night , didn’t change the rh level


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

That’s the one I have. It does read the high and the low, but not for how long the rh level or temp was in that range


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

Run all fans 24 hrs a day


----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

Will do thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Get one that does indoor outdoor readings
put the outdoor pickup in grow area, and the other monitor part in a room ie; bedroom or alike and watch it at your leisure


----------



## bacchus (Jul 28, 2021)

☝


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2021)

bacchus said:


> I have the inline fan running 24/7 I have 3 other small fans that only run during lights on. I have tried running the smaller fans at night , didn’t change the rh level


No but moving air prevents leaves from sweating, well transpiring moisture on lower leaves. This prevents mold, and since moving air will evaporate moisture
Quicker which will also help with rot.

Bubba


----------



## bacchus (Jul 30, 2021)

Makes sense


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276148


I have one of those and they work great.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I have one of those and they work great.


Now if you get the unit with temp/humidity that has the outdoor pick up so it show indie as well as outdoors, You put the pick up (out door part ) hanging over plants and put the readable unit on a wall next to your bed , this way you can not only watch the meter but also tell when your light come on and off within a few minutes of it happening.  ie: temp goes up at lights on, and then lower at lights out.


----------



## bacchus (Jul 30, 2021)

That’s a great idea. If I had that next to my bed I would never get any sleep, I would be checking it every hour. I think I am babying my plants too much it’s getting kinda exhausting. Gonna take a break after this grow. Probably won’t though once the time comes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

bacchus said:


> That’s a great idea. If I had that next to my bed I would never get any sleep, I would be checking it every hour. I think I am babying my plants too much it’s getting kinda exhausting. Gonna take a break after this grow. Probably won’t though once the time comes


I use it so I don't have to climb stairs every time to see if lights are working etc.....


----------



## bacchus (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2021)

I hate winter, but grows sure are easier.  No humidity, heat much easier to control.  Love summer time, but it sure does present some challenges.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

bacchus said:


> That’s a great idea. If I had that next to my bed I would never get any sleep, I would be checking it every hour. I think I am babying my plants too much it’s getting kinda exhausting. Gonna take a break after this grow. Probably won’t though once the time comes


You are my clone.  I ckeck on everything several times a day.  I am that way about everything I do.   Micro managing is in my blood....71 in Sept and haven't ran out of gas yet.  Dank is in the details....one thing, I don't over manage I just am busy.

@Bubba, you are spot on.  Lot less to do in the winter...you left out yard  and veggie garden chores.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2021)

One nice thing about this heat, lawn is in stall mode.  Severe T-Storm watch, rain and break in heat for next week.
That will get it growing again.

Bubba


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

bacchus said:


> Hello all,
> I'm into my fourth week of flower and am struggling to keep the night time humidity in my tent in the ideal range. Daytime under the light and the fans going, the humidity is in the 46%-50% range, 75 -80 degrees F, but at night, even with a small dehumidifier running it is around 65% and 64-69 degrees. I don't yet see any evidence of bud rot or mold,  but am getting nervous that mold could form at any time. Maybe I am just anxious because this is my first grow and would hate to throw out a harvest after all this time. Is the night humidity range putting me at risk for mold problems or am I worrying for naught?
> Thanks in advance for any advice


I have a 3 x 3 and have to leave my tent open while lights are on because if humidity


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

Turn fan up a little, I followed gmo's advice and got a small dehumidifier. That one is small, knocks couple of points off. Small enough it sits on top of two of the 5 gallon pots, underneath the canopy. Oddly I usually find that while I have a tent open, temp and RH trend upwards....

Bubba


----------

